
Show HN: LED Lights Simplified Again - obilgic
https://ledstriplight.co/
======
obilgic
Hey HN, Recently I have noticed that Amazon's UI is extremely unusable for me.
With tons of generic products, its very difficult to narrow down the options.
So this is the second iteration of the site. I have been working on this for
awhile so very eager to hear your feedback.

